# 942 HD display on WS-65857



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm not sure if this is a DVR-942 bug/problem or just a problem with the setup of my TV, but if anyone can shed any light on this situation, that would be great. I just ordered DISH Network service and have a DVR-942 connected to my Mitsubishi WS-65857 CRT projection set. This is the first time I've tried to display HD content on the set. It has 3 component inputs, but from what I can tell, only one of them (labeled "DTV") supports 720p/1080i display. When I change the 942 to 1080i output and connect it to the DTV input, however, the screen shows only a jumbled mess. I can see the 942's menu screen coming through a bit, but it's colored strangely and is severely distorted - reminds me of a scrambled cable channel. Switching the 942's output to 720p only adds more distortion, and 480p is worst of all. I've noticed one other thing, in the configuration menus for the TV itself. The DTV output has three settings: off, RGB, and YPbPr. As far as I know, the 942 outputs YPbPr, but the strange thing is that the TV defaults to the RGB setting when I connect it to the 942, and won't let me switch to YPbPr (the option is greyed out). Does anyone have an idea of what might be happening here? It may be something trivial that the WS-65857 manual would help to straighten out, but I'm currently turning the house inside out trying to find it (and it's not freely available online). Any help anyone can give is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

super obvious question, so please forgive: are the three component cables connected to matching outputs/inputs? I know on my Sony and on the 942 the jacks on the back are not in the same order as the cable ends on my Ultralink cable, so the cable looks twisted when connected. They are in the same order as the Dish supplied component cable (green, blue, red, top>bottom). Something is making the Mits think it is seeing RGB instead of component. More questions than answers...


----------



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

I noticed that the connections are ordered differently on of the 942 than on my TV, but they are hooked up in the right order on both. The receiver works fine in 480p when I use one of the other component connections (not the DTV connection), it just doesn't like to play nicely with the connection that actually supports HD resolutions.  I've tested 2 separate component cables as well, to eliminate that as a possible cause of the problem. Still trying to find that user's manual...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know about the 942... but my 6000u receiver lets me not only pick 1080i vs 720p... but also RGB vs YPbPr.

Since I noticed you said "as far as you know" the 942 outputs correctly... have you gone into the setup to see how/if it is configurable?


----------



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

I've gone through the config menus pretty extensively and haven't yet found any way of switching between RGB and YPbPr. It's a good thought... the one thing that suggests maybe this isn't what's happening is that, as I said above, the 942 works fine sending 480p to the non-HD component inputs on the TV. I'll wade through the menus some more, though. Thanks.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

I have the WS-65857 also (old timer isn't it) and it works fine with the 942. Be sure you use the set of inputs labled DTV and ignore the H and V inputs. Follow the color code on the sockets and it should work fine. Set output to 1080i Good luck!

Tony


----------



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

Well that's frustrating... I've noticed after playing around with the settings some more that it isn't the 942 that causes my TV to revert to RGB on the DTV input... it does it automatically whenever I switch to the DTV input, whether or not the 942 is connected or not. Tony, do you have the option of changing the resolution of the DTV input, or does it detect automatically? Mine always seems to expect 1080i, regardless of what's plugged in. Also, do you know what the H and V inputs are for? Again, something that the manual would probably be useful in elucidating.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Does this mitsu have that stinking device manager junk? If so you need to delete whatever is set as the DTV device and set it up again and make sure to tell it ypbpr. Does it have that device manager menu??


Jon


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

I have a Mitsubishi 55857. Same as the 65857 except for size (size matters-I know). My 921 was connected to the DTV input and the DVD player to one of the other two component inputs. I added a Momitsu V880 DX upconverting DVD player to my mix. It would not upconvert at 1080i on the component input but would on the DTV input. I now have the 921 on the component input not on the DTV input. I could not tell any differenct in the quality of the DBS HD picture. However, I really could tell the increased difference in improved quality of the upconverting DVD on the DTV input. 

My question is this: Is the DTV input an analog input or a pure digital input? Are the component inputs analog or digital?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Dsquared said:


> My question is this: Is the DTV input an analog input or a pure digital input? Are the component inputs analog or digital?


I'm not familiar with your TV, but can tell you that both component and RGB-HV connections are analog.


----------



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

As Bichon said, both the YPbPr output on the 942 and the corresponding input on the Mitsu are analog. The set doesn't have a device manager, it has an Input Setup screen on which several different inputs can be turned on or off. In the case of the DTV input, it can be set to Off, RGB, or YPrPb (Pb and Pr are switched both in this menu and on the back of the set, but I have them connected correctly). At this point, I think the root of the problem is figuring out why the TV refuses to stay on YPrPb and spontaneously switches to RGB - the picture I'm getting seems to be colored wrong and refreshed at the wrong rate. Are the H and V components of RGBHV related to the horizontal and vertical alignment/refresh rates of the image? If so, both of these picture problems make sense and I just need to get the damned TV to realize that it should be on YPrPb instead.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

XMOKSHAX-

we have a customer with a few older mistu big screens and we had to turn their HD down to 480p otherwise the tv would lock up and give no picture. Maybe someone else has some other ideas, The TV should be able to play 1080i.


Jon


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Xmokshax-

Are you using a discrete on from a programmable remote? or the mitsu tv remote?? 

If you put it on the dtv input and set it to yprpb and turn it off and back on what does it do??

Jon


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

xmokshax said:


> It may be something trivial that the WS-65857 manual would help to straighten out, but I'm currently turning the house inside out trying to find it (and it's not freely available online). Any help anyone can give is appreciated. Thanks.


I don't know if this will help or not, but I found your manual on ebay:

Manual


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I've had this problem with a former Mits set (55805 - I currently have a 65819 and it never showed the problem) and have read discussions over at the *Home Theater Spot* in the Mitsubishi forum with others who have had it as well. It comes up so infrequently I keep forgetting how it gets fixed but I do recall a couple of things, and if they don't work go over to the HTS and post the question there.

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/postlist.php/Cat/5/Board/UBB10

I believe one of the keys of getting the TV to stay in YPrPb mode is to disconnect the device (942) from the TV - e.g. remove the cables from the back of the set. Turn on the TV and go to the menu that allows you to set the input type and hopefully it will give you the choice. Select it, get out of the menu, then turn off the TV, turn it back on and check to see if it stuck on the YPrPb setting. If it did, turn off the TV, reattach the 942 but before turning the 942 on, turn on the TV and again check to see if it kept the YPrPb setting. If it did, now turn on the 942 and see if it is OK.

If the above doesn't work, try the same procedure except have the 942 attached but not on.

The symptoms you are describing are exactly that of the Mits in the RGBHV mode as opposed to the YPrPb mode. And, just to make sure  check to see that the YPrPb connections are attached to the corresponding input, and that nothing is attached to the H or V inputs.

Sorry I can't be more specific as I keep forgetting the exact steps to fix this problem. You're not the only one to have it though, and it can be rectified.

Good luck,

Doug


----------



## xmokshax (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all the helpful comments since the last time I signed on. 

zip: As far as the manual goes, I had seen it for purchase on a couple of other sites as well... since I'll probably never use it again, I'm trying to avoid buying it if possible.

j5: I'm using the Mitsu remote, so that shouldn't be an issue. 

doug: Setting the DTV input to YPrPb and turning the set off and on was fine - the switch to RGBHV seems to happen when I turn to the DTV input, and as long as the TV is on that input, I can't switch back to YPrPb. I can only change that if I switch to a different input and go back into the setup menu. I haven't yet tried the variations you mentioned above, with the 942 connected/unconnected, on/off. I'm going to post on Home Theater Spot to get a more specific set of steps to fix the problem, but thanks for helping me narrow down what's wrong and giving me a bit of hope. If you happen to remember more specifics about the solution, feel free to post them.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

Hi,

Using your Mitsu remote, select menu
Then select Setup
Then press enter
This givs you a screen where you can set up inputs
go to the DTV column and select YpPrPb input (you are most likely set to RGB)
press Menu to get you out of this screen til you get back to the TV screen
Connect the component cable to the DTV inputs ignoring the H and V inputs
This shoould fix your problem.

Good luck
Tony


----------



## joshthehappy (Jun 28, 2012)

Any more info on this? i tried searching with your link, and i've been all over google and many message boards all day. Anything would be appreciated.
I keep changing it, and everytime it looks bad, and has gone back to RGB. i Tried your posted suggestion, it didn't help but thank you for trying.

Edit: i'm using an xbox 360 set to 1080i if that in any way helps.



dougmcbride said:


> I've had this problem with a former Mits set (55805 - I currently have a 65819 and it never showed the problem) and have read discussions over at the *Home Theater Spot* in the Mitsubishi forum with others who have had it as well. It comes up so infrequently I keep forgetting how it gets fixed but I do recall a couple of things, and if they don't work go over to the HTS and post the question there.
> 
> I believe one of the keys of getting the TV to stay in YPrPb mode is to disconnect the device (942) from the TV - e.g. remove the cables from the back of the set. Turn on the TV and go to the menu that allows you to set the input type and hopefully it will give you the choice. Select it, get out of the menu, then turn off the TV, turn it back on and check to see if it stuck on the YPrPb setting. If it did, turn off the TV, reattach the 942 but before turning the 942 on, turn on the TV and again check to see if it kept the YPrPb setting. If it did, now turn on the 942 and see if it is OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshthehappy (Jun 28, 2012)

I have this exact problem, did you find anything? this is the closest google has brought me. Been spending the afternoon between the tv and the internet trying to figure it out.



xmokshax said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the helpful comments since the last time I signed on.
> 
> zip: As far as the manual goes, I had seen it for purchase on a couple of other sites as well... since I'll probably never use it again, I'm trying to avoid buying it if possible.
> 
> ...


----------

